# Bill Kellum where are you dude ......



## KINGSNAKE (Apr 18, 2005)

WASSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUPPPPP



Brian Bradford


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

:drunk:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Isn't he in 'bama.


----------



## bulitbill (Sep 24, 2002)

I be here whats up wit you?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

bulitbill, 
Do you make comm drops?


----------



## wowracer1 (Oct 24, 2001)

Purple Stuff.....................


----------



## bulitbill (Sep 24, 2002)

Yep, purple power drops,


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Do you know anyone in the Meridian,MS. area

I'm about out of "Got Juice" drops. They was good. 
But now I need some more drops.


----------



## KINGSNAKE (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Bill whats going on just checking to see if you got my email form work....


The ole purple drops hehehe We set a bunch of records with those back in the day from the Oval Masters,Snowbirds,Regionals and RCRA races.

Guys you need to get the stuff and hold on.....


cya


----------

